# Okay 540 know it alls....



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I've got a 2002 540i 6-speed.

Its got the M-sport steering wheel, M shifter and 17 parallel spoke wheels and 12 way seats. 

Was this standard for 2002 6-speeds or is this the Sport Package?

I can't find definitive pricing for 2002 and available options anywhere.

One site shows the Sport package was MSRP $2800.00 for 2002
But another site only shows Cold weather package available for 2002.

HELP!!! :dunno: 

Thanks!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I've got a 2002 540i 6-speed.
> 
> Its got the M-sport steering wheel, M shifter and 17 parallel spoke wheels and 12 way seats.
> 
> ...


All 6 speed manual trannys in every US spec E39 included the sport package. The sport package included the M steering wheel and emblazoned M shifter after '99.

The 12 way seats are comfort seats. These are an option for the E39 regradless of sport package.

CWP (cold weather package) was also an option. It included heated seats, headlight washers, ski pass thru, and maybe something I've forgotten.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmmmmm....

I don't have the comfort seats... The sales brochure shows 12 -way adj standard for 540i.

14way optional (lumbar support) Not avail with 6-speed
16way optional (Comfort - lumbar and articulated upper backrest)


Either way...I guess there was no $2800.00 package for 2002 6-speeds. :dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> I don't have the comfort seats... The sales brochure shows 12 -way adj standard for 540i.


Ohhhhhh TWELVE WAY....
:slap:


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

So is there a difference with sport package and 'M' sport package? I was always under the impression that the sport package included front and rear fascias that resembled the M5. My 2001 540iA has the sport package, and it looks like an M5, minus the mirrors and dual exhaust of course.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

samps said:


> So is there a difference with sport package and 'M' sport package? I was always under the impression that the sport package included front and rear fascias that resembled the M5. My 2001 540iA has the sport package, and it looks like an M5, minus the mirrors and dual exhaust of course.


All US 540 6-speeds came standard with the sports package (e.g. it cost was built into the base price). Until 2003, the last year for E39 production, US sport packages included the M shifter, M steering wheel, sports suspension, wheels and tires, and sport seats but not the M5 front and rear. The M5 body pieces were part of the sports package in other countries (like Canada). In 2003, BMW put the M5 front and rear on the 540 6-speed (but not the sport packages for the 530 or 525).

I think all of the above is true...

Kevin


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

samps said:


> So is there a difference with sport package and 'M' sport package? I was always under the impression that the sport package included front and rear fascias that resembled the M5. My 2001 540iA has the sport package, and it looks like an M5, minus the mirrors and dual exhaust of course.


M-Sport became available in 2001 in Canada. I'm unsure when, but the M-Executive package was definitely available in 2003. See here for my more detailed report:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62805

scroll down a bit...


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Hmm, guess I got lucky then. I was looking at a 2002 330Ci coupe with 'M' sport package (looks like an M3), when my parents decided to get a new E60. The trade in value for their 2001 540i 'M' was less than what the dealer wanted for the 330Ci. My parents gave me the option in buying theirs. Needless to say, I would have been stupid not to!

I love the car. In fact, when they bought the E39, I was trying to convice them to buy an M5...my dad wanted it, but mom doesn't know how to drive a standard...so...540 with the 'M' sport package was the next best thing, and of course, my opinion was given with the hope that one day they'd sell it to me.

It sucks for those in the lower 48 cause if I had a 540 without the M technic bumpers and stuff, I'd definitely replace them, and I know they are costly.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

samps said:


> It sucks for those in the lower 48 cause if I had a 540 without the M technic bumpers and stuff, I'd definitely replace them, and I know they are costly.


My thoughts exactly. Last year, I could have bought a new USA 540ia M-Sport, or drive across the border, buy a 01 540ia M-Sport for $15k less and only 16k miles, and still have two years left on the warranty and roadside assistance (tranferable to USA) and one year left on the "free maintanence" plan (not transferable, so I have to drive up to Canada to get it performed "free".. I'm driving up to The BMW Store (formally Vancouver Auto, Ltd., to have the final service performed this Friday.

Dave


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

540 M-Sport said:


> My thoughts exactly. Last year, I could have bought a new USA 540ia M-Sport, or drive across the border, buy a 01 540ia M-Sport for $15k less and only 16k miles, and still have two years left on the warranty and roadside assistance (tranferable to USA) and one year left on the "free maintanence" plan (not transferable, so I have to drive up to Canada to get it performed "free".. I'm driving up to The BMW Store (formally Vancouver Auto, Ltd., to have the final service performed this Friday.
> 
> Dave


Why didn't I think of that !!


----------



## Charlutz (Jul 15, 2004)

540 M-Sport said:


> My thoughts exactly. Last year, I could have bought a new USA 540ia M-Sport, or drive across the border, buy a 01 540ia M-Sport for $15k less and only 16k miles, and still have two years left on the warranty and roadside assistance (tranferable to USA) and one year left on the "free maintanence" plan (not transferable, so I have to drive up to Canada to get it performed "free".. I'm driving up to The BMW Store (formally Vancouver Auto, Ltd., to have the final service performed this Friday.
> 
> Dave


Are you going to have the dealer swap out the metric instrument cluster and program the computer to think in miles?


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Charlutz said:


> Are you going to have the dealer swap out the metric instrument cluster and program the computer to think in miles?


There is no "choice", it is required for importation to the USA. Here is the rule: The speedo must be capable of reading MPH....doesn't matter if it is in lower case, with KPH in upper case, that is fine. What the odometer reads in is irrelevant, they don't care (DOT). So IF BMW speedos had MPH in lower case, I would have been "good to go", but they don't, they read in KPH only....so I had the BMW dealer in Vancouver, BC (The BMW Store) swap it out for a USA speedo for about $850 or so). They revised the kilometers over to miles on the odometer as well...and provided the documentation to present to US Customs (who enforces the DOT rules at the border).

Other than a bill of sale, the documentation of the speedo change, and a letter from BMW Canada stating the car meets EPA/DOT regs (except for the speedo) you are set. BMW Canada will provide the letter, identifying your car by its VIN for free, and within 24hrs of the request. Go to the border and pay the duty (around 2.5%), and drive home, and license the car...done!


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

ketchup said:


> Why didn't I think of that !!


Too bad, you could have been driving this instead:


----------

